# How to access internet without a browser?



## cjd1500

Hi,

I am having difficulties accessing the internet. I was using google chrome, but it just stopped working. My computer is showing it's connected to the internet, but when I try to open google chrome (or a different web browser) I get an error message telling me it can't connect.

I looked on the internet, and found some info on accessing the internet through the command prompt. Is this possible? Is it difficult? I'm hardly a computer expert but I did manage to get my computer's IP address through the command prompt.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## johnb35

Either the computer is infected, you have a bad proxy server setup(infections will cause this) or you have router/modem/isp issue.  Have you scanned for malware using Malwarebytes?  Open internet explorer, click on tools, click on internet options, click on the connections tab, click on lan settings button, and make sure the proxy boxes are unchecked.  You can also try resetting IE back to default setttings by click on the advanced tab, and then click on the reset button at the bottom.


----------



## cjd1500

johnb35 said:


> Either the computer is infected, you have a bad proxy server setup(infections will cause this) or you have router/modem/isp issue.  Have you scanned for malware using Malwarebytes?  Open internet explorer, click on tools, click on internet options, click on the connections tab, click on lan settings button, and make sure the proxy boxes are unchecked.  You can also try resetting IE back to default setttings by click on the advanced tab, and then click on the reset button at the bottom.



I did check for malware using malwarebytes and it found nothing. I will try the remedies that you suggested...thank you!!

If what you suggested does not work, is there anything else that I (being untrained) could do? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ankur

Go to command prompt and type "ping url"

put the url of your homepage and don't include the double inverted quotes.

check out whether the http protocol is being sent


----------



## cjd1500

Ankur said:


> Go to command prompt and type "ping url"
> 
> put the url of your homepage and don't include the double inverted quotes.
> 
> check out whether the http protocol is being sent



I will thanks!! I pinged google this morning and got a 12 digit number back..although I'm not sure what to do with it!! I found info where a guy said to type in at the command prompt http:// and then the 12 digit number but that didn't do anything.


----------



## johnb35

click on start, run, type cmd hit ok.  type "ipconfig" without the quotes and press enter and please reply with the numbers it gives you for ip address and default gateway.


----------



## cjd1500

johnb35 said:


> click on start, run, type cmd hit ok.  type "ipconfig" without the quotes and press enter and please reply with the numbers it gives you for ip address and default gateway.



I will...thank you!


----------



## cjd1500

johnb35 said:


> click on start, run, type cmd hit ok.  type "ipconfig" without the quotes and press enter and please reply with the numbers it gives you for ip address and default gateway.



Here is what came up when I typed what you asked for:

IP address: 10.1.1.240
Default Gateway: 10.1.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Thanks!!


----------

